# Naming Your Wine



## TARRENEL

When you guys and gals bottle up a batch, do you give that batch a cool name ( creativity )?

I am in order going to try to make a strawberry chocolate ( in secondary now), a rose petal wine, and pineapple sparkling wine.

I am making these three cause my wife loves strawberries and chocolate, my grandmothers name is Rose and my mother loves pineapple.

My wives nickname is leelee, So i'm naming the strawberry chocolate wine "HEAVEN-LEE CHOCOLATE".

Grandma's wine is just plan "ROSE" (two birds one stone with this one ) 

Last one is for my mom (Lucy). She likes pineapple and the first thing I thought of was pineapple should be a champaign. I don't have a cute or catchy name for this one yet. Any ideas for this name? Only thing that comes to mind is the song about lucy in the sky with diamonds.

Are these cool names? Any names that you guys come up with for any of these three, I would like to hear them . Thanks


----------



## Flem

It's nice that you add a personal touch to your wine making.


----------



## SarahRides

I just started making labels for my bottles.......so I can tell them apart! I just started by putting the type of wine and year. I usually just add an artistic picture or a little design to the label to make it pretty. I'm really not very artistic at all and know nothing about graphic design......maybe someday I'll try and do something more creative!


----------



## TARRENEL

Im also buying neon green label paper ( wife loves green) and she always draw this cartoonish looking frog. So without her knowing im taking one of her drawing and having a friend set it up so I will print the frog on the green label paper and then cut out the frogs and use them as my labels. Thinking about doing the samething with a rose and myabe a diamond for the other wines. Once i have them set up I will ask how to post pictures and show you guys


----------



## Rocky

I have named a couple of my wines. One is "Ricetta di Stefano" which indicates "Steve's recipe" in honor of my Father-in-Law who first introduced me to the formulation. Another was my name for my Skeeter Pee, which I call "Piscio di Zanzara" which means the same thing, but the Italian sounds a bit more elegant.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing

Rocky said:


> I have named a couple of my wines. One is "Ricetta di Stefano" which indicates "Steve's recipe" in honor of my Father-in-Law who first introduced me to the formulation. Another was my name for my Skeeter Pee, which I call "Piscio di Zanzara" which means the same thing, but the Italian sounds a bit more elegant.



Piscio di Zanzara I like it!!!! Can I use that!!


----------



## mmadmikes1

Here is My favorite Bham guy found the artwork


----------



## wineygirl

I always thought it was mandatory to name your wine. I guess that is because my boyfriend always names his beer. 

Since mine were Christmas gifts I did name them: My collection name is Bad Mama so we have Bad Mama's Christmas Joy (Blackberry Merlot), Bad Mama's Christmas Angel (Angel Blanco) and Bad Mama's Blushing Blonde (Strawberry White Merlot).


----------



## Runningwolf

I always name mine also. When you mentioned Lucy, "Lucy in the Sky" was the first thing that came to my mind also. Must be our age.


----------



## Rocky

I just made two kits, an Amarone and a Barolo. I had enough left over after racking to two 5 gallon carboys so I blended the wine in a 3 gallon carboy and call it "Barone." Sounds better than "Amarolo!"


----------



## Noontime

Since it's sparkling you could go the French route...

Bulles de Lucy- bubbles for lucy
Lucy des Bulles- lucy of the bubbles

or Lucille might go better


----------



## Rocky

I think I had one of those serendipitous events yesterday that may turn out really well. I was bottling a "my recipe" Rosso Fortissimo which I made from equal parts of Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot and Sangiovese and I had about 2 gallons in jugs left over from my demijohn along with 2 6-galloon carboys. I then moved a large batch of Old Vine Zinfandel into the demijohn and had about 2.5 gallons left of it in a 5-gallon carboy. Somehow, I got mixed up (seems to be happening more often lately!) and I thought the wines in the 5 gallon carboy and the wine in the two 1 gallon jugs were the same so I poured the two jugs into the carboy. It was then I realized that they were different so now I have a wine that is about 40% Zin, 20% Cab, 20% Merlot and 20% Sangiovese, which I plan to name "Rosso Misto" (Mixed Red). Not sure how it will turn out but early tasting indicates it might be better than any of its parts.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I name mine as well. I've posted in another thread before, I mixed mulling spices with a niagara and called it Mullagara. I also mixed a cinnamon mixture with niagara and called it Cinagara. I know they aren't very creative, but it's better than calling it "Niagara with a Touch of Cinnamon". That just doesn't roll off the tongue and is hard to get it all on the label. 

My wife and I also decided to call the Skeeter P "Sumot Lemoir". She didn't like the idea of drinking skeeter pee.


----------



## dangerdave

I also name all my wines, even the kits! Here are some names I've used...

_Jet Blue_ (blueberry/raspberry, named after by black lab, Jet)
_Frog Prince Shiraz_ (my wife loves frogs...for some reason)
_Way Out West_ (concord/elderberry, grapes donated by my friend Kelly West)
_Jessica's Vin de Fraise_ (strawberry wine for my step-daughter Jessi)
_Heidi's Uberraschung_ (that's Germain for "surprise"; peach mango for my step-daughter Heidi)
_Hamann's Delight_ (blackberry merlot for my friend Mark Hamann)
_Grunapfel Riesling_ (green apple Riesling)

They are just like children to me. I can't _not_ name them.

Link to some of my labels...http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/dangers-new-labels-17667/


----------



## ratflinger

I just have my 2 labels - Chateau du May for the better stuff (has a Scottish Castle we visited on it) and the everyday stuff goes in the bottle under my 'Dogs Butt' label, yes the label has a pic of my dog's rear on it.


----------



## tonyt

I have a "winery" type name that I use for all my wines (Addinetti Tortorici). Along with that I add either a cute name for the specific wine (Picoliti Nipoti) or I just use the grape name. If I use a cute name I always add the grape varieties (Petit Verdot) somewhere on the label. I change the border colors to match the bottle capsule, red in this case.


----------



## MurphyTexas

My labels are boring unless you find post it notes "unique".

My dad was into blending various wines so his labels were often "GOK" which stood for God Only Knows. 

Then again a fun label is good. Yesterday I drank a Rohr Brewery beer named Buffalo Butt with a pic of a bison's behind. Subtitled "it's everything it's cracked up to be".


----------



## olusteebus

After I make a chardonnay, I will make a gallon of skeeter pee for a party On Ocean Pond ( A lake Live on in Florida) We have a biting fly there that is called a Yellow Fly and the early spring and again in September they emerge and they are a pain in the neck, or anywhere else they bite you.

I am gonna call the sk "Yeller Fly" and the proposed label is my avatar.


----------



## Cabernut

Since I'm not commercially selling mine(as that would be illegal) - for personal use only, I'm not restricted by copyright.

I named my first two batches of cabernet sauvignon "Casillero del Gringo" after my favorite Casillero del Diablo

I feel though that a name should be as unique as the wine itself. After all, from a marketing perspective, the name and label design are HUGE factors.


----------



## Affe

I think I'm going to take a suggestion from my father, and name mine "Wein von Affe", directly translated "Wine of Monkey"


----------



## One-particular-arbor

I have to reply to this! Our first wine, our own muscadine with cherry added, was "Icarius' Daughter" (constellation Virgo). Read the story of Icarius and not Icarus. We made another the same year that was "Your father smelt of elderberries.....merlot" based on Monty Python. Muscadine is always constellation. My current batch will be based on Orion but exact name not chosen yet. I also have an "Eye of ShiRAz" (kit) which will have the Eye of Ra on the label. The grapefruit is "Grapefruit, A bathing Suit, It's Good For Your Soul." I also have a Pomegranate Cherry with no thoughts of a name yet. It is all fun! My favorite fruits are peach and pineapple so those will happen one day. Next on list list is something strawberry.


----------

